# Cross-Processing



## Scurra (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi all, this would be my first question posted in this forum. 

I have recently seen some shots taken with transparency film that is subsequently developed using the C41 chemistry. This creates some very cool effects, my main 2 questions are:

1.) Will my local lab be able to do this for me?

2.) Will it work with pretty much any transparency or are there factors you have to take into account when shooting? E.g. if a shot is slightly over exposed as it is will cross-processing blow it out totally?


----------



## terri (Oct 25, 2004)

hmmm, I'm not certain what you're asking here.   My guess would be that any transparency that can be developed as C41 would be _processed_ just like film.   So you would basically run the same risks as you would if you over- or underexposed film, as far as seeing blown areas and the like.   And the only way to find out if your local lab would do this for you would be to ask someone there - preferably in person, so they would understand exactly what you're after.   You will probably be dealing with a pro lab, so expect to pay more to get the handling you're after.

Hopefully someone who is better versed than I will weigh in here with additional info for you.   Sorry I can't be more help.


----------



## terri (Oct 25, 2004)

Scurra, go see the darkroom forum - there is a post there about cross processing that may shed a little more light for you here (it just did for me).


----------



## ferny (Oct 25, 2004)

What are the actual effects?  :?:


----------



## Scurra (Oct 25, 2004)

It makes everything very bright I'll scan an example from a magazine and post it here shortly.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 25, 2004)

1) Any lab should be capable. But, they need to be willing to do custom work. Also I have heard that the film should be processed just before the chemicals are changed.

2) Should work with any E-6 film, I recall reading that you should make some adjustments in the expose 

There is an old post about this on TPF


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 25, 2004)

These are some cross process examples 
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1981&highlight=

Cross processing with PS
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5051&highlight=crossprocessing

An older thread about cross processing
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5375&highlight=crossprocessing


----------



## terri (Oct 25, 2004)

Ha, you're good, Jeff, digging all this stuff up.   I sort of remember at least one of those threads.   Depending on what kind of stuff you're shooting, it can turn out some cool effects.   Great examples.     

Personally, I think I'd be too chicken to do it....   if I wanted to distort the colors unrealistically, I'd use PS, where I could exercise a little control to get what I was after...... I think.


----------



## ferny (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks, Jeff, for showing me some examples. It looks great! And thanks, Scurra, for showing me yet another new technique. :mrgreen:


----------



## Scurra (Oct 26, 2004)

lol It makes for some very funky looking modern portraits if you are willing to take the risk


----------



## walter23 (Nov 16, 2004)

I've seen lots of nice examples of slide film processed in C41 chemistry, but I'm a little unclear on whether or not the negatives have a negative image or not.. Ie, are the nice results with shifted colours taken from prints made the same way as prints from negatives, or are they scans of the actual slide material?


----------



## essjayyell (Dec 12, 2004)

Any competent lab should be able to do it for you. If you ask someone about it and they stare blankly at you, leave. They obviously have no idea and haven't done it before so you don't want them wrecking anything.

I had some done recently and the colours are amazing. Here they are..

wall
TREC 1
TREC 2
Park 1
Park 2
Park 3
Park 4
Lock
Culdesac
Bottle
Gutter &amp; leaf shadow
House frame

I haven't changed any colour balance or hue/saturation. That's how they turned out.


----------



## walter23 (Dec 15, 2004)

I like "House Frame" a lot.


----------



## terri (Dec 15, 2004)

Some of them definitely work better than others, subject matter helps a lot.   I like the wall and the house frame, too.


----------

